# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλουβί πτήσεως και ζευγαρώματος

## Nikolas Alamango

Το Σάββατο ξεκίνησα την κατασκευή κλουβιού πτήσεως και με διαχωριστικό στη μέση γίνονται 2 κλουβιά ζευγαρώματος... Έχει διαστάσεις καθαρό μέσα-μέσα  71Χ31Χ45 ύψος.. Νομίζω είναι ιδανικό κλουβί... Θα μου πείτε τώρα, ακόμη πουλιά δεν έχεις ακόμη. Την καλή θέληση έχω όμως.. Η λαϊκή παροιμία έχει να λέει....Η καλή νοικοκυρά πριν πεινάσει μαγειρεύει... Σας ανεβάζω φώτο από την κατασκευή.. Έχω βάλει και την πρώτη πόρτα και τώρα κατασκευάζετε και η δεύτερη... Μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδος θα είναι έτοιμο.. Όλα τα ξύλα τα περνώ πρώτα 2 χέρια λούστρο του νερού δια να έχουν καλή αφή. Οι τρύπες είναι του 1,5 mm διάμετρο το ίδιο και το σύρμα.. Το σύρμα το ισιώνω με το τραπανάκι και την μια άκρη την στερεώνω κάπου δια να μην φύγει και την άλλη άκρη στο τράπανο.. Έχω κάποιον φίλο που θα με τροφοδοτήσει με το πρώτο καναρίνι, θα δούμε... :: 







Όποιου πιάνουν τα χέρια του και Θέλει να κατασκευάζει τα κλουβιά του, εδώ είμαι..  :Anim 19:

----------


## lagreco69

Νικολα εισαι αρχοντας!!! καταπληκτικη η κατασκευη σου!!! βρες κανενας πιτσιρικα να του μαθεις την τεχνη σου!! 
γιατι αυτο που κανεις εσυ ειναι τεχνη!!! οχι απλα χομπι.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπράβο Νίκολα !!!!! Θέλει πολύ τέχνη για να φτιάξεις ένα τέτοιο κλουβί !!!  Περιμένουμε πολλές πολλές φώτο !! Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μια φώτο να δω αν το τριπανάκι χειρός είναι το ίδιο με το δικό μου.*  ::

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Μπράβο Νίκολα !!!!! Θέλει πολύ τέχνη για να φτιάξεις ένα τέτοιο κλουβί !!!  Περιμένουμε πολλές πολλές φώτο !! Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μια φώτο να δω αν το τριπανάκι χειρός είναι το ίδιο με το δικό μου.*


Αλέξανδρε δεν πας και πίσω εσύ.. Έχω δει την κλούβα που έκανες.. Και πάλι τα συγχαρητήρια μου. Το μικρό το πήρα γύρω στο 1985 και το μεγάλο περίπου το 1990.. Το μεγάλο είναι ταχύτατο σε σύγκριση με το μικρό..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ καλό τριπανάκι !!!!!!!!!!!!!! εγώ ψάχνω τώρα και μισή ώρα το δικό μου από φώτο στο google, αλλά τίποτα !! χαχαχαχα το είχα πάρει για να φτιάξω το παρακάτω Ιστιοφόρο και δεν ξέρω που το έχω βάλει !!* 




*Μοιάζει με αυτό εδώ.....αλλά το δικό μου είναι πιο...στιβαρό !!! 
*

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Πολύ καλό τριπανάκι !!!!!!!!!!!!!! εγώ ψάχνω τώρα και μισή ώρα το δικό μου από φώτο στο google, αλλά τίποτα !! χαχαχαχα το είχα πάρει για να φτιάξω το παρακάτω Ιστιοφόρο και δεν ξέρω που το έχω βάλει !!*


Πολύ ωραίο το ιστιοφόρο σου.. Κάποτε είχα και αυτό το χόμπι μα περισσότερο με τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα αεροπλανάκια.. για πολλά χρόνια καταγινόμουν.. Δεν αγόραζα κιτ αλλά τα κατασκεύαζα εξ ολοκλήρου.. Τώρα καταγίνομαι και με τα μπόνσαι!! Αυτό το τράπανο που έχεις Πάνω-κάτω, είναι του1821!!   :Party0016:

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο νικολα!εισαι απαιχτος!!!ευγε...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ποσο ομορφα αυτα τα κλουβια!!!μπραβο!!!

αλλα ειναι τα ατιμα στο καθαρισμα μπελαλιδικα!

και μια ερωτηση,πρεπει το τρυπανι να ειναι χειρος?

----------


## ninos

Νικόλα, 
εκπληκτικά αυτά που φτιάχνεις.  Τεχνίτης πραγματικός. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ, είναι τον τρόπο που ισιώνεις τόσο καλά το σύρμα. Εαν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις πάλι θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ποσο ομορφα αυτα τα κλουβια!!!μπραβο!!!
> 
> αλλα ειναι τα ατιμα στο καθαρισμα μπελαλιδικα!
> 
> και μια ερωτηση,πρεπει το τρυπανι να ειναι χειρος?


 Ναι Άγγελε είναι χειρός, υπάρχει η φώτο πιο πάνω. .. Θέλει τέχνη, να το κρατάς πρώτα κάθετα για να βαίνουν οι τρύπες κάθετες !!!  Δια να καταλάβεις δια αυτό το κλουβί θες 4-5 ώρες, να βγάλεις όλες τις τρύπες..  :sleep:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Νικόλα, 
> εκπληκτικά αυτά που φτιάχνεις.  Τεχνίτης πραγματικός. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ, είναι τον τρόπο που ισιώνεις τόσο καλά το σύρμα. Εαν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις πάλι θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος


Να στο εξηγήσω πιο καθαρά Στέλιο.. Κόβεις το σύρμα περίπου υπολογίζοντας αναλόγως του τμήματος που θα συρματώσεις.. Δηλαδή ας πούμε 40εκ και θέλω σε κάθε ίσιωμα να βγάζω 10 σύρματα, θα το κόψω 410εκ. Τα 10 εκ θα είναι φθορά που θα μου φάει το στερέωμα σε μια πρόκα. Αν έχεις μέγκενη τόσο το καλύτερο. Το τυλίγεις πάνω στην πρόκα η το μαγκώνεις στην μέγκενη. Την άλλη άκρη την σφίγγεις μέσα στο τράπανο όπως κάνεις με την αρίδα.. Τεντώνεις το σύρμα και γυρίζεις το τράπανο συνέχεια τεντώνοντας συγχρόνως με το βάρος του σώματος σου προς τα πίσω.. Όταν το δεις και έγινε ίσιο, τότε σταματάς.. Ως που είναι πιο μεγάλο θέλει περισσότερες στροφές και αναλόγως, πιο κοντό λιγότερες.. Νομίζω έγινα αρκετά κατανοητός.. :Happy0065:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Νικόλα, 
> εκπληκτικά αυτά που φτιάχνεις.  Τεχνίτης πραγματικός. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ, είναι τον τρόπο που ισιώνεις τόσο καλά το σύρμα. Εαν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις πάλι θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος


Καμία υποχρέωση Στέλιο, εξάλλου ζήτησα όποιος θέλει βοήθεια θα την έχει.. Το λοιπόν παίρνουμε όσο σύρμα θα χρειαστούμε δια την επιφάνεια που θα συρματώσουμε.. Δηλαδή αν έχω 40εκ. κομμάτια που θα χρειαστώ θα κόψω δια 10 τεμάχια +10εκ.φθορά=410εκ. μην

----------


## ninos

Να είσαι καλά Νικόλα. Ευχαριστούμεεεεεε

----------


## panaisompatsos

είσαι καθηγητής.
θελει πολύ υπομονη και τέχνη κατι που εγω δέν τα έχω.
να το χαίρεσαι και ευχομαι να το γεμίσεις.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Σήμερα το απόγευμα έγινε και η δεύτερη πόρτα και μπήκε σχεδόν το σύρμα κατά το ήμισυ, στην οροφή. Μένει να καλύψω το υπόλοιπο ήμισυ αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να βάλω στην μέση ακόμη μία μπάρα που θα είναι το κενό μεταξύ τους, δια το διαχωριστικό.. Το διαχωριστικό θα το κάνω σε πλαίσιο από μορινάκια 8Χ12mm και θα γίνει με σύρμα ως η υπόλοιπη κατασκευή.. Μόλις το ετοιμάσω θα το ανεβάσω..






Εδώ βλέπετε τα δύο πηχάκια δια τον οδηγό στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού.. Είναι 4Χ8mm δια να σύρεται το διαχωριστικό...Υπάρχουν άλλα δύο στην απέναντι πλευρά... Κάτω από τα πηχάκια θα μπει ακόμη μία μπάρα..

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Σήμερα έκανα το διαχωριστικό και έχω 2 χώρους 35Χ30Χ42εκ ύψος, μπαίνοντας το διαχωριστικό.. Έκανα και την μία ταΐστρα στο ένα τμήμα και αύριο υπολογίζω να γίνει και η δεύτερη.. Όταν γίνει και η δεύτερη μένει το συρμάτωμα του πάτου του κλουβιού και μετά ο έλεγχος τον συρμάτων.. Την Δευτέρα θα κάνω και το ταψί καθαρισμού.. Και να το το σπιτάκι, να φιλοξενήσει το ζευγάρι από καναρίνια!!!  :Bird1:   :Bird1:

----------


## lagreco69

Νικολα εισαι αρχοντας!!! εχω ξαναδει κατασκευες ξυλινων κλουβιων, μα σαν τα δικα σου οχι!! :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Υπέροχο!!! Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Υπεροχο!!!
Περιμενουμε να το δουμε με πουλακια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ασυλληπτη δουλεια!!!! 1000 μπραβο!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο και παλι νικολα!εισαι τελειος!συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## vag21

οσοι γνωριζουν απο ξυλινα κλουβια ξερουν οτι ειναι απλησιαστα σε τιμες.κυριως σε τετοιες διαστασεις.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα είχα να λύσω κάποια προβλήματα.. 1ον το χέρι στην μέση του κλουβιού που θα το πιάνω, λόγο του ότι μπήκε το διαχωριστικό από δύο πηχάκια, προβλημάτιζε την ισορροπία.. Έτσι έκανα μία πατέντα να μπαίνει συρταρωτό το χέρι σε δύο υποδοχές. 2ον με προβλημάτισε  το ταψί κατά πόσο να μπει μονοκόμματο, δηλαδή 71εκ. η να μπει σε δύο κομμάτια μια και χωρίζει το κλουβί στα δύο.. Τελικά αποφάσισα να το κάνω δυο κομμάτια δια να καθαρίζει και καλύτερα.. Ορίστε σχεδόν τελειωμένο, εκτός από μικρές λεπτομέρειες, τα ταψάκια και η πατήθρες τις οποίες έκανα ήδη..









Κάτοψη της οπής του διαχωριστικού..






Να εδώ που φαίνεται το χέρι να μπαίνει συρταρωτό, στις υποδοχές, δια να βγαίνει και να τραβώ έξω το διαχωριστικό..




Όταν θα φιλοξενήσω και τους φτερωτούς φίλους μου θα ανεβάσω φώτο..

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφη κατασκευή και με πολύ μεράκι !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχη η κατασκευη σου!!! Νικολα απλα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ!!!!!

----------


## orion

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

Τι ξύλο έβαλες???

----------


## cockatiel

τε-λει-α !!!! καλα τι μερακι ειναι αυτο;;;; συγχαριριτιρια !!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!
> 
> Τι ξύλο έβαλες???


Χρησιμοποιώ στα κλουβιά συνήθως όταν θα ασχοληθώ σουηδικό.. Είναι μαλακό ξύλο δια αυτές τις δουλειές.. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και ασπρόξυλο είναι πολύ φθηνό.. Στην αγορά πουλούν τώρα έτοιμα πηχάκια 1Χ1Χ240εκ. μήκος και στρογγυλεμένα διαφόρων διαμετρημάτων.   :bye:

----------


## cockatiel

να ειχαμε τοσο μερακι κι εμεις . τουλαχιστον εγω να πιασω και τους αλλους στο στομα μου :!!!!

----------


## cockatiel

ποσο σου κοστισε ?????

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ποσο σου κοστισε ?????


Παναγιώτη αν αγοράσεις τα πάντα, ξύλα, σύρμα και ακέφαλες πρόκες, στο μέγεθος αυτού του κλουβιού θα θες κάπου €20-30.. Αλλά επειδή εγώ έχω πελεκάνους που συνεργάζομαι, μου κόβουν ότι ζητήσω αμισθί. Μου στοίχισε το σύρμα μόνο €10 που είναι Φ1,8mm.. Χρειάστηκα 10 συσκευασίες που περιέχουν 11m η κάθε μια.. Τώρα κατασκευάζω έτσι δια την πλάκα ένα άλλο κλουβί -πολυτελείας-  42Χ24Χ40 ύψος.. Θα το ανεβάσω ίσως αύριο.. Δουλεύω ακόμη πάνω του τις ελεύθερες ώρες..  :Bird1:

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Εργο τέχνης!!!

----------


## ninos

επαγγελματική δουλεία. Μπράβο !!

----------


## sarpijk

Φαινεται ο μερακλης ο ανθρωπος!

----------


## joncr

> Χρησιμοποιώ στα κλουβιά συνήθως όταν θα ασχοληθώ σουηδικό.. Είναι μαλακό ξύλο δια αυτές τις δουλειές.. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και ασπρόξυλο είναι πολύ φθηνό.. Στην αγορά πουλούν τώρα έτοιμα πηχάκια 1Χ1Χ240εκ. μήκος και στρογγυλεμένα διαφόρων διαμετρημάτων.


Συνχαριτηρια φιλε μου.
Μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να βρω ετοιμα πηχακια στην Αθηνα;
Συρμα εχω βρει ετοιμο ευθηγραμο για οποιον ενδιαφερεται εδω: http://www.reppas.gr/store/index.php...dex&cPath=3032

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ποσο σου κοστισε ?????


Παναγιώτη όπως ανάφερα και σε κάποια άλλη σελίδα το ιδίου θέματος, μου κοστίσανε μόνο τα σύρματα €10...δηλ. 110m σύρμα... Τα ξύλα μου τα έκοψε ο πελεκάνος μου δωρεάν, επειδή μου είναι υπόχρεος... 
Περίπου δια να αγοράσεις και τα ξύλα από κατάστημα που πουλάει τέτοια είδη στις διαστάσεις που θες, όλα μαζί περίπου 20-30 ευρώ...
Θες πηχάκια 1Χ1 εκ..και  5Χ1 εκ.  Δηλαδή αν το μήκος τους είναι 240 εκ.. θες 4 τέτοια 1Χ1 εκ. και ένα τεμάχιο 5Χ1 εκ.. Με αυτά σε φτάνουν.. Άλλο πράγμα τα εργαλεία.. 1 τράπανο αν έχεις, 1 γωνιά, 1 πένσα, 1 σιγατσάκι, 1 κάτερ δια κόψιμο των τελειών και γυαλόχαρτο.. Και το πιο σπουδαίο  και σημαντικό, υπομονή... Θα ανεβάσω φώτο πως μπορείτε να κατασκευάσετε κλουβί..

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Συνχαριτηρια φιλε μου.
> Μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να βρω ετοιμα πηχακια στην Αθηνα;
> Συρμα εχω βρει ετοιμο ευθηγραμο για οποιον ενδιαφερεται εδω: http://www.reppas.gr/store/index.php...dex&cPath=3032


Γιάννη, μπορεί να σου κόψει οποιοσδήποτε πελεκάνος.. Δεν ξέρω στην Αθήνα που υπάρχουν, διότι είμαι Κύπρο.. Εμάς πουλά το Home center από τετράγωνα μέχρι και στρογγυλά που χρησιμοποιώ δια πατήθρες. Θα βρεις σε κατάστημα ίσως που ασχολούνται με μοντελισμό.. :Happy0065:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Συνχαριτηρια φιλε μου.
> Μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να βρω ετοιμα πηχακια στην Αθηνα;
> Συρμα εχω βρει ετοιμο ευθηγραμο για οποιον ενδιαφερεται εδω: http://www.reppas.gr/store/index.php...dex&cPath=3032


Ξέχασα Γιάννη να σου πω, επειδή είναι ατσαλόσυρμα θα πάρεις του 1,5mm και αρίδα 1.7 mm.. Μην πάρεις πιο χονδρό διότι θα σε βασανίσει στο κόψιμο. Με τέτοιο σύρμα θα βάζεις τα πηχάκια περίπου 15εκ. σε αποστάσεις μεταξύ τους.. Εγώ δεν το χρησιμοποιώ το ατσαλόσυρμα αλλά γαλβανιζέ που πουλάνε όλα τα καταστήματα υλικών οικοδομής με διάμετρο 1,8mm και αρίδα 2mm.. Απλός το ισιώνω με τράπανο... :Party0048:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Παναγιώτη και Γιάννο δέστε αυτό που ανέβασα..http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο κι από εδώ Νικόλα! -μα τίποτα δεν είχα δει τόσες μέρες;;;!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Νατάσα, η υπογραφή σου είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών, και μόνο που τα βλέπεις.. Να τα χαίρεσαι παντοτινά.. Και σ' ευχαριστώ... :Jumping0046:  Δες και αυτό...http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------

